# 4 ohm receivers?



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

I really want to get another Kenwood VR-7070 just because I know it is capable of the output I desire without overheating into a "normal" 8 ohm load.

However, I am thinking of getting 12 Exodus Audio Anarchy 6.5's, 8 ohms. I'd have to run them parallel, correct, for a final 4 ohm load? Would it be more like 6 nominal? I am anxiousely awaiting for Kevin to finish the crossover specs for the MT and MTM designs. I don't know a great deal on these... I ran 4 ohm car audio speakers before I learned to research the internet, gotta say they were most impressive though. They were 3-way 6x9's with 3" mid and 3/4" tweets, capacitors pre-done for you... so I didnt have to worry, just had to wire them paired in series for 8 ohm. I had 12, 2 per channel, in series sealed.

Thank you! Hope you could read through that mess of words


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Look for something THX rated. Get one with the THX Ultra rating if you can. In order to get that rating the reciever must be capable of passing output tests that involve high output into 4ohm loads. There are some killer deals on some THX ultra rated Onkyo's at Accesories4less for black friday.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ricci said:


> There are some killer deals on some THX ultra rated Onkyo's at Accesories4less for black friday.


Agreed! If you can swing the cash the 876 is a must get.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Ricci said:


> Look for something THX rated. Get one with the THX Ultra rating if you can. In order to get that rating the reciever must be capable of passing output tests that involve high output into 4ohm loads. There are some killer deals on some THX ultra rated Onkyo's at Accesories4less for black friday.


Thanks Josh, I did a lot of reading up on that before I selected the Kenwood.. I believe it was THX cert, not sure about Ultra though. So if I can get my hands on a THX Ultra certified I can do an MTM with Anarchy's in parallel. Sweet.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed! If you can swing the cash the 876 is a must get.


no dough till January


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Ryan Anderson said:


> no dough till January


For you I think we go ahead and get your pro-amps stacked. That Anarchy driver take far more power than the receivers can give. No reason to beat around the bush here. :R


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

Ryan Anderson said:


> However, I am thinking of getting 12 Exodus Audio Anarchy 6.5's, 8 ohms. I'd have to run them parallel, correct, for a final 4 ohm load?


I assume you mean 12 drivers for a stereo set? Six per side? Not sure why you'd want to do that, but six 8-ohm drivers in parallel results in a 1.333 ohm load.


----------



## wynshadwm (Sep 15, 2009)

Ryan Anderson said:


> I really want to get another Kenwood VR-7070 just because I know it is capable of the output I desire without overheating into a "normal" 8 ohm load.
> 
> However, I am thinking of getting 12 Exodus Audio Anarchy 6.5's, 8 ohms. I'd have to run them parallel, correct, for a final 4 ohm load? Would it be more like 6 nominal? I am anxiousely awaiting for Kevin to finish the crossover specs for the MT and MTM designs. I don't know a great deal on these... I ran 4 ohm car audio speakers before I learned to research the internet, gotta say they were most impressive though. They were 3-way 6x9's with 3" mid and 3/4" tweets, capacitors pre-done for you... so I didnt have to worry, just had to wire them paired in series for 8 ohm. I had 12, 2 per channel, in series sealed.
> 
> Thank you! Hope you could read through that mess of words


Hi Ryan" I'll make an effort to help with the receiver".....I know for sure that the pioneer elite vsx-72 & 74 not only handle 4 ohm's load they can "SWITCH" BETWEEN 4 OHMS AND 8 OHMS" you have that choice to do so:T maybe other elite dose that (but i can only recommend the VSX-72 and 74 which you'll have to find USED.) Good luck wyn.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 805, 875, 876, 905, 906 all will drive a 3.2ohm load without hesitation and are all selectable between 4 and 8ohm loads (a fairly standard feature).


----------

